# Vodafone's 16euro/ month -calls/ texts offer to Public Service type organisations



## MarySmyth

Wondering why this framework agreement cannot be extended to struggling small businesses - public sector type organisations (including Councils/ VECs, etc) benefit from this attractive no limits rate - for unlimited mobile to mobile/ landline calls and texts.

No bundle offer on any of the service provider websites comes even close to this. Is the general public and small businesses not effectively subsidising?

Any comments?


----------



## Lightning

MarySmyth said:


> for unlimited mobile to mobile/ landline calls and texts.



So Vodafone have a package for 16 EUR for unlimited texts and unlimited mobile and landline calls for public servants? 



MarySmyth said:


> No bundle offer on any of the service provider websites comes even close to this.



'48' charge 10 EUR per month for unlimited mobile calls and unlimited texts. 

Meteor charge 15.15 EUR per month for 200 minutes, 200 texts and 1 GB data.


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone's 16 euro offer*

Yes offer is via employer for employees or councillors- connected persons. Not as an individual and must be accessed via a contact person within relevant organisation. Data is 10 euro/ month extra. But total still dwarfs any bundles with 200 minutes etc etc

Why o why... not available to general public...


----------



## gipimann

I carry a vodafone business mobile and have never heard of this bundle/offer.


----------



## MarySmyth

*'secret' offer*

Yes - would you tell the world of a cheaper offer if you could make more per customer from everyone else... thence reason for highlighting it here...


----------



## gipimann

Vodafone don't make more from this customer by not telling me of this offer, because my personal mobile is with another operator!

Just curious, where did you see this offer/information?


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone's public sector €16/pcm offer*

How did I hear? Friend is a public sector employee who is on offer... I am sure your other operator can't match this rate...


----------



## gipimann

Could you just clarify for me please  - is this unlimited offer from vodafone for the business mobile (i.e. the phone that belongs to the public sector organisation) as part of the business bundle they've negotiated or is it a package offered to an employee for their own mobile phone that isn't used for business purposes (who also carries a business phone)?

I re-read the first post and just got a tad confused.   Thanks!


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone*

Sorry for confusion- phone is owned by the relevant organisation or privately if a councillor and used for 'business' purposes. Maximum payable at end of month is €16 and additional €10 if data used. No additional payments...

As a 'private customer', I see from E Mobile's literature today that they will charge €55/ month for similar; 02 charge €59; and Vodafone themselves would charge €109!


----------



## gipimann

Thanks for the clarification - confusion totally at my end!


----------



## Lightning

How much data do you get for 10 EUR ? 

Is it all public servants or just councillor related posts?


----------



## becky

I have that deal with 02, HSE work phone. Its costs €13.5 a month plus vat and is described as Government release plan. I wasn't given any details about it but when I rang asking why all the calls and texts were free (I thought it was an error) I was told it was arranged nationally. I don't use any data.


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone offer*

Sorry I am not a techie so no good on detailed questions re., what offer includes. It just sounded like an offer too good to be true- but reality is that it is there and exists.  I am sure Vodafone's Customer Care or Press Office can advise. 

So why are customers being discriminated against- we can all join up and become a force under the umbrella of 'SFA- Small Firms' and we too should benefit? I am sure Vodafone's Customer Care or Press Office can advise. 

Let's all do our bit to get the country working...


----------



## Sunny

We are giving out because the State seem to be paying too little to a private operator for their employees mobile usage?? 

So what if Vodafone don't make the offer available to everyone. That's their business. Just because I manage to negotiate a discount in a shop doesn't mean everyone should automatically get it. Hardly discrimination.


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone*

Point taken- but just highlighting the difference between a 'bargain' an individual thinks they are getting with Vodafone at over €100/pcm, when the same offer is just €26/pcm for a 'public sector' customer.

Dog eats dog!


----------



## Lightning

There is probably a high chance, if you ring them and say you are in the public sector that they will give you this offer.


----------



## becky

CiaranT said:


> There is probably a high chance, if you ring them and say you are in the public sector that they will give you this offer.



I don't think so, my phone is owed by my employer and they pay the bill.  Your usage comes into it too as my colleague only gets free calls/texts to other work phones.  When she asked she was told who gets the plan I have is decided nationally.


----------



## venice

€26 for all calls, texts and 1Gb data is not bad but there are other very good packages out there to compete with that which have been mentions above. 
However I suspect the OP is a business user and no phone company is going to offer that for a business where as public servant would not be heavy users IMO.
The nice thing for Vodafone is they get public servant to leave the other mobile operators and so get there custom.

I think to say customers are being discriminated against is a bit over the top.

Also to suggest that the general public and small businesses are subsidising this is just not true. Vodafone are not loosing on this.

I am sure other big companies have done deals with O2 or Meteor… I know HP have


----------



## iamthemoney

a friend has an o2 staff offer from her employer, that she told me about, recently, from what i recall it is...

  €2.50 per month rental
19c calls to other networks.
3 cent texts to any network
3 cent landline calls
free voicemail
3 cent calls to o2


what is the priceplan  name of the €16  vodafone plan?


----------



## iamthemoney

MarySmyth said:


> Wondering why this framework agreement cannot be extended to struggling small businesses - public sector type organisations (including Councils/ VECs, etc) benefit from this attractive no limits rate - for unlimited mobile to mobile/ landline calls and texts.
> 
> No bundle offer on any of the service provider websites comes even close to this. Is the general public and small businesses not effectively subsidising?
> 
> Any comments?



hi, what is the name of the vodafone price plan for €16?
thanks


----------



## MarySmyth

*Vodafone*

Not sure if a specific name - expect might be called 'public sector framework agreement' package. Still note that nobody has come up with a better offer package available...


----------



## bullworth

CiaranT said:


> '48' charge 10 EUR per month for unlimited mobile calls and unlimited texts.




This ^^^^


http://www.48months.ie 

It's Telefonica the same company which owns O2. The only catch is you have to correspond only online but considering atrocious customer service at the other networks you wouldnt be missing much.

10 Euro a month for unlimited calls and texts and the age thing is a marketing gimmick as they don't check. Vodafone better start undercutting this fast as I am about to switch


----------



## Nutso

I know several people who have this plan.  You can't get any information on it if you call Vodafone - I tried to get more information for a company plan where we would have up to 170 employees interested but I was told I would get a call back ...  This happened three times and I am still awaiting a call back.  When they set it up with an particular branch, they have a contact person and the people availing of the offer can only get info or make enquiries through this person and not through vodafone directly.


----------



## iamthemoney

Nutso said:


> I know several people who have this plan.  You can't get any information on it if you call Vodafone - I tried to get more information for a company plan where we would have up to 170 employees interested but I was told I would get a call back ...  This happened three times and I am still awaiting a call back.  When they set it up with an particular branch, they have a contact person and the people availing of the offer can only get info or make enquiries through this person and not through vodafone directly.



called vodafone they could give no information, in relation to this €16 plan
they obviously dont want the business so..


----------



## iamthemoney

Vodafone have the most expensive business plans out there, compared to other operators, such as O2 who now have an online shop for business.

i called vodafone on Wednesday to get prices on bill pay plans, and still am waiting for the information, what is so difficult with giving a prospective customer a price for service...

as an earlier poster posted about 48 months, that seems like a great deal!
will check it out.


----------



## Anne Carr

Hi what is the name of the Vodafone price plan for €16 per month? A former colleague Civil Servant is currently in receipt of it. I would be interested in joining as well.

Thank you


----------



## mathepac

Should this be subject to BIK?


----------



## peteb

Anne Carr said:


> Hi what is the name of the Vodafone price plan for €16 per month? A former colleague Civil Servant is currently in receipt of it. I would be interested in joining as well.
> 
> Thank you


Then why dont you ask them as opposed to raising a zombie thread??


----------



## Ollie11

The Public Service offer is run by Totterdells. My husband is a PS and this offer was also available to me for my personal phone.

http://www.totterdells.ie/page/staff-offers.html


----------



## noproblem

I just noticed that this thread was resurrected yesterday from a 2012 post in case it makes a difference


----------

